# RCD Merlin Gerin ... SCPD FUS 80A ?



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wir haben hier gerade eine recht unangenehme Thematik mit Fehlerstromschutzschaltern, bzw deren Vorsicherung. 

Bei einer Kontrolle wurde bei einigen Verteilern eine Übersicherung der 40A FI´s beanstandet. (25A wäre ja angebracht wenn nicht vorsicherungsfest) 

Nun gibt es auf den FI den Aufdruck: SCPD FUS 80A (short cut protection unit ?)

Nach meiner Meinung (und auch einer externen Elektrotechnik Firma)deutet das darauf hin das eine Vorsicherung bis 80A erlaubt wäre. 
100% sicher sind wir da aber nicht wirklich. 

Kann mir jemand was dazu sagen? 

Foto vom RCD ist natürlich auch da:



Vielen Dank für eure Zeit

LG
Michael


----------



## infomike (2 Oktober 2019)

Hallo Michael,




Das habe ich auf die Schnelle gefunden. Ich hoffe das bringt Dich ein wenig weiter. 

Meiner Meinung nach muss hier noch ein Leistungsschutzschalter vorgeschalten werden der dafür Sorge trägt die Nennlast zu begrenzen.

Gruß Mike.


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (2 Oktober 2019)

Puh...da steht quasi das eine 80A gG Sicherung vorgeschaltet werden muss um den Kurzschluss zu begrenzen...aber gegen Überlast? 
Irgendwie eine seltsame Angabe wie ich finde...

Oder soll das heißen das unbedingt eine Schmelzsicherung mit max 80A vorgeschaltet werden MUSS, aber trotzdem vorher noch zb ein LS um die Überlast zu verhindern?

Wer schaltet bitte vor einen FI einen LS?

Ich versteh den Sinn der Angabe nicht wirklich....wäre besser sie hättens gleich weggelassen.


Edit: Okay, jetzt habe ich es endlich halbwegs durchschaut...

Man dürfte den FI mit 80A gG gegen Kurzschluss vorsichern, aber müsste DANN z.b. über die nachgeschalteteten Sicherungen eine Überlast vermeiden.

Also 80A Vorsicherung, dann der 40A FI und dahinter 6 Stück 13A LS auf die Phasen aufgeteilt wäre okay...

Oder eben ein 40A Automat davor...oder 25A? Kann ich da aus dem Datenblatt nicht wirklich rauslesen. 


Bei uns: 
80A NH gG,  danach 6 Stück 40A RCD und dahinter teilweise 6 Stück 4 polige 16A Automaten... 

Und das nicht nur in einem Verteiler....


----------



## Chräshe (3 Oktober 2019)

Bevor du Vermutungen anstellst, solltest du dir mal die Lektüre genau durchlesen: 
https://www.elektro.net/97677/bemessungsparameter-von-rcds-fuer-die-anlagenplanung/


```
[FONT=courier new]Bemessungsstrom:                    40A
Bemessungsfehlerstrom:              30mA
Maximale Vorsicherung:              80A
Bemessungsschaltvermögen Im*:       630A
Bemessungskurzschlussstrom Inc*:    10kA[/FONT]
```
  Der Bemessungsstrom von 40A darf nicht dauerhaft überschritten werden. Wie man das verhindert, hängt vom Einsatz ab, wo der FI verwendet wird.
  Hängt nur ein 11kW-Motor an dem FI, wird über die Motorschutzbeschaltung sichergestellt, dass der Bemessungsstrom von 40A nicht dauerhaft überschritten wird.
  Hängt der FI vor einem Abgang mit 12 Steckdosenkreisen a 16A, wäre eine Vorsicherung mit maximal 40A notwendig. 

*Achtung: Der Typ AC ist in Deutschland **seit 1983!  nicht mehr zulässig, weil seine Funktion bei überlagerten Gleichströmen versagt! *
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fehlerstrom-Schutzschalter#Einteilung_nach_Art_der_Fehlerstromform


----------



## Betriebselektriker28 (3 Oktober 2019)

In Österreich ist Typ AC nicht grundsätzlich verboten...

Danke für den Link, sehr hilfreich. Den Wikipedia Artikel kannte ich schon. 

LG aus Österreich.

Die FI´s bzw Vorsicherungen werden nun alle angepasst...was für ein Spaß. *vde*


----------

